# **NEW PRODUCT** Metabo PE12-175



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Clean and Shiny are proud to be Metabos latest UK reseller.

We have now added to the *PE12-175 Orbital Polisher*








http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/images/prodimages/PE12175.jpg

Heres the spec:


1200 watt Metabo Marathon power.
680 watts output power.
700 - 2,200rpm no load speeds.
14Nm torque rating.
M14 spindle thread.
Die cast aluminium gear housing.
VTC electronics.
Speed setting thumbwheel.
Auto-stop carbon brushes.
Ergonomic hand guard.
Spindle stop for easy tool change.
Weight 2.4kg (excluding mains lead).
240v (also available as 110v)
As well as this fantastic spec you get a 3 Year Warranty!

*Metabo Warranty
*All Metabo Power Tools are eligible for a *3 Year Metabo XXL Warranty when registered within 4 weeks of purchase at www.metabo.co.uk.* This warranty includes batteries and chargers unlike most other brands. Non registered tools still carry a 12 month manufacturer's warranty. This does not affect your statutory rights

As well as all that the machine ALSO comes with a 150mm backing plate too!! Bargain :thumb:

Price - £194.44 Less the C&S discount - *£174.99*​


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Flaming nora, that is an absolute bargain Mr O.

I'd have one if I didnt already have one 

This is a seriously good rotary folks!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome price for 'the daddy' of rotaries Johnny:thumb: 

I've had just over a year of trouble free polishing from my Metabo PE12-175. I tried a few before choosing the Metabo, but this just felt natural in use.
I paid a LOT more for mine as well.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

OOoooooohhhhhhh you're a bad, bad man Johnny.

Need two details and i can get one, anyone know anyone in so'ton that wants their car done?:lol: :lol:


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm, I like  
And it comes with the L200Steve thumbs up, praise indeed :thumb: 
Quick Google search does indeed reveal it to be an excellent price.

Gonna have to wait a wee while though!

Dave


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

blooming good price that, less than i paid too, its also quite a hard machine to get hold of so well done sourcing it too


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

what it like for causing micro marring and holograms? do u still need a PC after to get a perfect finish?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Phil H said:


> what it like for causing micro marring and holograms? do u still need a PC after to get a perfect finish?


No you don't matey, with practise, check out my thread in show it off right now (Ford Focus TDi).

Finished by Metabo with no holograms or micro marring. :thumb:


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh no here we go... I've had my single speed rotary (B&D )for over 15 years just bought a pc but this looks great.

Any idea how it compares to the makita?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

i paid £180 at my local dealer and he was a mate. Good price there johnny.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Just been out for a curry and muchos beerus with Andy C, Daffy32 and King Eric so my response may be somewhat slurrreeeeeddddddd

Its a great Rotary and a brand were proud to be associated with  We have also done our best with the price (which you hav e all confirmed) and you also get the backing plate too, its a bargain 

So whose first then?

How about this, in my drunken Stupor! First person to post they will have one can have 1 of each colour of the 7.5" LC Dual Density pads (so thats 3 pads in total) for £17.25...! Plus of course the price for the Metabo!

This is for the FIRST person to post in this thread that they will have one and not to be repeated... 

Johnny dwunken O

p.s - must not forget the kennith! :wave:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

We'll be taking Mr O out for beer and curry more often with those deals on offer :lol: 

Hope the King's feeling better now....


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I agree Andy, these pads are great too, been using them with my Metabo!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm still feeling a bit ropey LOL

Bloody cheesey peas

Next time lads, we're off to 'my' one


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been out for a curry and muchos beerus with Andy C, Daffy32 and King Eric so my response may be somewhat slurrreeeeeddddddd
> 
> ...


No one taken the offer up yet...

Its still there... Someone gonna get a bargain


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

best price I found after shipping (p&p) was £187.99, so thats a mighty good offer from C&S


----------



## steve17 (Jun 4, 2006)

Very tempting Johnny,

This is definately my next purchase. On holiday next Friday for 2 weeks and was going to buy it when I get back.

I had decided to go with Megs pads. Whats the pros and cons of both the Megs & LC pads? As they are completely different designs.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

so is this the metabo for the said price and the LC pads for free? to the first person?


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been out for a curry and muchos beerus with Andy C, Daffy32 and King Eric so my response may be somewhat slurrreeeeeddddddd
> 
> ...


Special offer on the pads, not free but discounted!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I use this rotary. Very good product. But the engine, after 30 min/1 hour polishing, is burning... and the machine enters in "security mode", and you have to wait for 30 min moreless to continue polishing. I don't know if this is normal, but it's my headache with this Metabo, and also that the bottom holes, wich allow the rotary to breath, musn't be covered by the hand, and this is exactly the most comfortable way to use it.
My english is the worst in the world, I don't know if you understood my comments.
Regards !!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I've not had a problem with using my Metabo for a complete day.

I guess my pattern was more turn on the rotary for 2-3 minutes and then put it down for another 2-3 minutes and then continue in this fashion.

The rotary gets warm, but no shutting off for me.

I find my hand on the black bit at the top of the machine works best.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> I've not had a problem with using my Metabo for a complete day.
> 
> I guess my pattern was more turn on the rotary for 2-3 minutes and then put it down for another 2-3 minutes and then continue in this fashion.
> 
> ...


And, where do you put the other hand?
Then, you turn on the Metabo for 2-3 min at the beginning, without PAD. I'm right?
Thanks mate !!


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> No one taken the offer up yet...
> 
> Its still there... Someone gonna get a bargain


Is this offer still available?

If so ill take it.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep - Still Available


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thank you John

Ordered 3.45 yesterday, arrived 8.30 am this morning


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome to the club, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

:buffer: just orderd one :doublesho better be worth it


----------

